# Ati 9800 pro 128



## NoobCraft (Sep 7, 2004)

My core seems to overclock fine(378-410), but when i try to overclock mem the number keeps going up untill it looks somethign like this
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Last message repeated 71 times.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:06:00
2004-09-07 12:41:01	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:02	Last message repeated 154 times.
2004-09-07 12:41:02	Clock set to: 410.40 / 352.60
2004-09-07 12:41:02	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	2 pixels don't match.
2004-09-07 12:41:05	Last message repeated 445 times.
2004-09-07 12:41:05	Clock set to: 410.40 / 351.00
2004-09-07 12:41:05	Artifacts detected after 00:00.04.	2 pixels don't match.

Ive tried both .22 and .21 plz help!!!


----------



## NoobCraft (Sep 7, 2004)

Oops sorry didnt sate my problem... :\
After it finds the artifacts it keeps lowering the mem into nothing reapitidly giving me the same number of artifacts.


----------

